# Jonboat Club seeking J-BAIT Invitation



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 4, 2011)

The Backwoods Bass Club has been around for quite some time, and they are wanting us to consider allowing their top 6 team to join us for our Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT).

They have a web site, and have an open membership (which has been their reason for not receiving an invitation before now). 

http://backwoodsbassclub.com/

I am opening a vote to the J-BAIT Committee on this open forum, as to whether or not they should receive an invitation.

1- Allow Backwoods Bass Club to compete in the 2011 J-BAIT.

2- Allow Backwoods Bass Club to compete in the 2012 J-BAIT.

3- Georgia has enough Jonboat Clubs involved in our State Championship, at this time.

If you are a committee member, please vote on this thread.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 4, 2011)

I vote #1.

We now have 7 clubs involved. Although either of the 3 J-BAIT formats could be worked out with an odd number of clubs, some formats a friendlier to an even number of club being associated.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 4, 2011)

Im not a committee member but just wondering...Their website still says private club, with no updates on schedule for a couple years.  Do they have another website?


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree with Reminex, one of the rules of the JBAIT is you must have a website, and their website has not been updated since 2008 and no schedule. None of the other clubs in the JBAIT tournament right now are not a private invite only club either, at least thats what the website still says...I want to see some more input from other committee members before I make my final vote, definately not a #1 vote from me though.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 4, 2011)

I vote for #1.


----------



## LIPS (Mar 4, 2011)

I am not impressed with the website either but I dont think #3 would be my vote.  Lets get 100 boats.  I just vote no based on lack of information / updates on the club.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 4, 2011)

Reminex said:


> Im not a committee member but just wondering...Their website still says private club, with no updates on schedule for a couple years.  Do they have another website?





Steve78 said:


> I agree with Reminex, one of the rules of the JBAIT is you must have a website, and their website has not been updated since 2008 and no schedule. None of the other clubs in the JBAIT tournament right now are not a private invite only club either, at least thats what the website still says...I want to see some more input from other committee members before I make my final vote, definately not a #1 vote from me though.



SORRY GUYS,

I just Googled Back Woods Bass Club during my lunch break (without my eye glasses), and posted the wrong link. 

Back Woods Bass Club now has open membership. I have know the President of this Jonboat Club for several years, and the only reason that they did not receive an invitation before we organized a committee for the J-BAIT ..... was the fact that they were a private club. With that being said, this club now meets the standards to qualify ..... if voted in.

P.S ..... Thanks for your vote Merky Waters. I'm sure that you researched the Club for yourself.

Again, I'm sorry for posting the incorrect web site. The current site for Backwoods is .....

http://backwoodsbassclub.com/


----------



## LIPS (Mar 5, 2011)

Revote 1


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 5, 2011)

#2 is my vote


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting your votes guys.


----------



## Jim Lee (Mar 6, 2011)

I vote #2 for the resons Steve posted.


----------



## Shane B. (Mar 6, 2011)

If you want this thing to get big(and I assume that we all do)Then let em in! Shoot, let em all in! THIS YEAR! ........... One things for sure JULIETTE CAN HANDLE IT!


----------



## tsnider08 (Mar 6, 2011)

Let them fish yall. From what I know Backwoods is a great group of guys and some really good anglers. As long as all requirements are met I see no problem with them participating in 2011. Won't be a true State Championship without them. Just my .02...


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 6, 2011)

Jim Lee said:


> I vote #2 for the resons Steve posted.



Thanks for voting Jim.

For the record ..... I think that Steve78's reply was to an incorrect web address that I posted for the club.

This is their current (new) web site .... http://backwoodsbassclub.com/


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just think letting a club in after all clubs have already finished or started is not the right thing to do, Coldwater had to wait last year for this years JBAIT and I think that this new club should do the same. We(CWBC) understood for the same reason(waiting until new season)...I understand they are not a "new club", but I mean new by new to the JBAIT


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 7, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> I just think letting a club in after all clubs have already finished or started is not the right thing to do, Coldwater had to wait last year for this years JBAIT and I think that this new club should do the same. We(CWBC) understood for the same reason(waiting until new season)...I understand they are not a "new club", but I mean new by new to the JBAIT



Understood, and respected. Thanks for being involved, I appreciate your input Steve.


----------



## ROCKANATER (Mar 7, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The Backwoods Bass Club has been around for quite some time, and they are wanting us to consider allowing their top 6 team to join us for our Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT).
> 
> They have a web site, and have an open membership (which has been their reason for not receiving an invitation before now).
> 
> ...


IF i may stir the pot...you say that backwoods should be in j bait becuse  the have web and open membership  yet there is two clubs in j bait with closed membership....is it me or is something wrong hear..i think the j bait needs reformated..thats may .02 cents.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## jerad (Mar 7, 2011)

and so on and so on............................


----------



## duster1on1 (Mar 7, 2011)

its a chance to change the rules again


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 7, 2011)

ROCKANATER said:


> IF i may stir the pot...you say that backwoods should be in j bait becuse  the have web and open membership  yet there is two clubs in j bait with closed membership....is it me or is something wrong hear..i think the j bait needs reformated..thats may .02 cents.



The two clubs that you may be referring to have open membership, up until their maximum capacity is reached. Those clubs were voted in unanimously, and yes it probably is just you .... because in my opinion ... nothing is wrong here.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 7, 2011)

Jason Taylor said:


>





jerad said:


> and so on and so on............................





duster1on1 said:


> its a chance to change the rules again



I love my fans


----------



## ROCKANATER (Mar 8, 2011)

thats cool  like i said may two cents   for i am who i am the rockanater...


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Mar 8, 2011)

ROCKANATER said:


> thats cool  like i said may two cents   for i am who i am the rockanater...


  Nice picture Rocky. Was that at J W smith?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 8, 2011)

Buzzerbaits said:


> Nice picture Rocky. Was that at J W smith?



Are you flirting with the Rockinator?


----------



## Shane B. (Mar 8, 2011)

*your fans*

HH , do these guys fish with any of the clubs entered in the Jbait?
And why does it matter how many clubs we have in the Jbait as long as they qualify! More clubs=more$$$$$$$ and more competition! Would suit me if we had a hundred teams! As far as your fans go ,  Maybe they cant get a kitchen pass to go wet a hook, so they decided to get on here and complain!


HAWGHUNNA said:


> I love my fans


----------



## Jason Taylor (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe they cant get a kitchen pass to go wet a hook, so they decided to get on here and complain![/QUOTE]

Here we go ....AGAIN?


----------



## Shane B. (Mar 9, 2011)

*Bass tx's*

Its just a little ribbin, then again there are alot
of  when it comes to bass tx's! It shouldn't matter 
how many clubs we have in the jbait!This is why we do this isn't it,
to compete against the best! Unless of course you fear that 
with more teams it lessens your chance of doing well!Who cares let em fish! 





Jason Taylor said:


> Maybe they cant get a kitchen pass to go wet a hook, so they decided to get on here and complain!


 
Here we go ....AGAIN?[/quote]


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Mar 9, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Are you flirting with the Rockinator?


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck on your trail HH. !


----------



## Jason Taylor (Mar 10, 2011)

Shane B. said:


> Its just a little ribbin, then again there are alot
> of  when it comes to bass tx's! It shouldn't matter
> how many clubs we have in the jbait!This is why we do this isn't it,
> to compete against the best! Unless of course you fear that
> ...


----------



## russ010 (Mar 10, 2011)

I vote #1


----------



## Shane B. (Mar 10, 2011)

*A better point!*

Is the membership open with that west Ga club, If so I may come over to horton and make another point!Or is this a members only club?


Jason Taylor said:


> Shane B. said:
> 
> 
> > Its just a little ribbin, then again there are alot
> ...


----------



## Jason Taylor (Mar 11, 2011)

Heck yea we'd love to have you come show us how its done
None of us have ever seen the place heard its a good one though.
Just hope you fish as good as you type other wise you may be eatin
a 'lil' crow


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 11, 2011)

op2:


----------



## DEZZY (Mar 11, 2011)

dont awake the sleeping GAINTS Jason there are some real studs that fish that lake


----------



## Jason Taylor (Mar 11, 2011)

Dezzy thanks for your advice not trying to awake the sleeping giants just returning the "ribbin".That in my mind is what makes 
this sport of ours so great.I am not so remissed to think there are 
not some sure nough fisherman here that could take it to the bank
anyday.Like I said just returnin the ribbin.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 11, 2011)

DEZZY said:


> dont awake the sleeping GAINTS Jason there are some real studs that fish that lake



I think we fished against some of them at JBAIT and we had never seen the lake before 

no harm fellas - just having fun, we just got lucky that day with some bucket mouths


----------



## Shane B. (Mar 11, 2011)

*Horton!*

No giants here, I swear I have never caught over 25 pounds at one time out of there On a more serious note , if Im not at westpoint I will definetly be there!Just in case, I like my crow with a little salt and pepper!


Jason Taylor said:


> Dezzy thanks for your advice not trying to awake the sleeping giants just returning the "ribbin".That in my mind is what makes
> this sport of ours so great.I am not so remissed to think there are
> not some sure nough fisherman here that could take it to the bank
> anyday.Like I said just returnin the ribbin.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Mar 11, 2011)

We'll trade you this one for one of ours 
Seriously if your interested let me know,we have a 20 boat cut off
planning on 18 as of now


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 11, 2011)

WE Are still awaiting one vote ..... although the majority has already voted to allow The Backwoods Bass Club to join us at this year's J-BAIT.

I will contact their president with the vote count, and we will go from there.

I appreciate the participation from those committee members whom have chosen to cast their vote.


----------

